# Any PES 2011 master league players here???



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

how is it everyone i seem to play has 3 or 4 decent players in their master league side? i sold the rubbish out of my squad and then brought Wesley Sneijder, happy days. But to earn 5 million again i would need to win 125 matches in quick play? or do i have to do well in a competition?

surely all these people havent been playing it solidly the entire time its been out, someone even had messi!? there must be an easier way to make money, will take me months to get a half decent squad at this rate, or is that the point?

help??

:wall:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to get into yet mate.

I'm a former regional champion though!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

fair play bud!! 

i always was a PES man, but the last couple years fifa has been loads better imo. But i fancied a change again, but im finding it really hard now, only just started to scored and win some games, but doesnt make it easier when everyone has a better team than me


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Pes fell very short last year but I can't play Fifa, it's just a childs game. 

The fact my 10 year old cousin can pick it up play says a lot.

This year pes really has come on leaps and bounds.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i agree, im desperate to get awesome at the new PES! i love how fifa plays so easily, but when you score a good goal on PES its much more rewarding...

just frustrating me that i havent got a few good players like everyone else


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Yeah I like playing online with normal teams or just with mates.

Prefer master league as a single player game to be honest.

It's very very rewarding winning 1-0 2-0 instead of 5/6!


----------

